# Best bleeding wheel cleaner?



## 2.0conv (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm looking for a wheel cleaner that bleeds!

On the list so far is iron x , bilberry or wonder wheels but happy to consider more

It has to be mild and not to harsh as I have partial chrome wheels


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Wheel cleaners that bleed, iron x, wolfs deironizer, sonax full affect.. Maybe more but you won't find bilberry or wonder wheels bleeding.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Why? Surely you just want one that cleans!! 

I use Wolfs deironiser - gets rid of brake dust really well but won't bleed like Iron X because of how it works. For really dirty wheels I also use Autobrite Very Cherry acid free which seems to work well. 

On my own wheels I only use megs APC...they don't get chance to get dirty lol.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Turtle Wax ICE £7.99 per litre if you get the Halfords 3 for 2.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonder wheels hot wheels bleeds...



















Tested by me here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2917435


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Car Key said:


> Turtle Wax ICE £7.99 per litre if you get the Halfords 3 for 2.


:wavelease keep up at the back !
Home Bargains just been doing that for £1.69. They may well be having more stock, just got to keep going in to check :thumb:.

See here.....
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225962&highlight=turtle


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sonax full effect user here. Bleeds well! Will be trying out the wolfs next.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

trv8 said:


> :wavelease keep up at the back !
> Home Bargains just been doing that for £1.69. They may well be having more stock, just got to keep going in to check :thumb:.
> 
> See here.....
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225962&highlight=turtle


I try to avoid Spoony. He tends to stalk me with his flawed arithmetic  I don't think that price will last, I think that line is being dropped by that store, but hey, grab it while you can, amazing price.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

No home bargains are a discount warehouse chain they get a bargain price and sell cheap in the stores but not every store gets them as transport costs issue needless to say.
Really is there one day never to return again a lot of the time.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bilberry is rubbish next to espuma revoultion imo...


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> bilberry is rubbish next to espuma revoultion imo...


really? i'll be honest and say Bilberry was the very first "proper" wheel cleaner i bought and was genuinely gobsmacked at how well it cleaned, i then proceeded and bought a 5L bottle of it and have found it shifts most things, and i've used ironX for those stubbon "spots".

might look into another cleaner when my 5L bottle runs out (err....might be quite a while though :lol but it does the job very well, though i agitate it quite a lot with a vikan wheel brush.

What do you find better about it? general ability, does it need less agitation or what?

cheers


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

would you say turtlewax ice is the more gentle of these 
with a bit of elbow grease :lol:

i guess these are going to be better then the ag wheel cleaner ive finally used up


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I think ironx is the best bleeding wheel cleaner but its too expensive


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

E21_ross said:


> really? i'll be honest and say Bilberry was the very first "proper" wheel cleaner i bought and was genuinely gobsmacked at how well it cleaned, i then proceeded and bought a 5L bottle of it and have found it shifts most things, and i've used ironX for those stubbon "spots".
> 
> might look into another cleaner when my 5L bottle runs out (err....might be quite a while though :lol but it does the job very well, though i agitate it quite a lot with a vikan wheel brush.
> 
> ...


works better at weaker ratios and less agitation usually too imo


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

tzotzo said:


> I think ironx is the best bleeding wheel cleaner but its too expensive


Hi Tzotzo
expansive if you use allot per wheel, but if you have noticed, you dont realy need more than few squirts on each wheel, and if you realy want to do it in best cheapest way , use wheel brush agitating after these few squirts
i would say 20~30 ml would be enough for such job, less than 1 pound cost!, and very fast cleaning.
pls try it and see.


----------

